# Is this normal?



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)




----------



## Oak Tree Woodworks (Mar 25, 2010)

I can hear Jeff Foxworthy say, "You might be a *******..."


----------



## wmodavis (Dec 26, 2010)

That doesn't look like quarter sawing but rather a method to split a big piece. Maybe after that you could work on quartersawing the split pieces.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Cody this is normal I use C4 in my shop it works good for distressing to.LOL


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

MastersHand said:


> Cody this is normal I use C4 in my shop it works good for distressing to.LOL


:laughing: and some use a similar method to take the tree down: http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f26/lazy-logging-9253/ :icon_smile:

I need some of that for a beaver den on my dam :shifty:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

That looks like a fun way to split logs. Whar do I sign up???:cowboy:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

******* jokes aside, one has to get just the right charge, in just the right place to split it without destroying it. This one was a success and you can see he had already begun to break it down. So no, it isn't "normal" because too many people don't have a clue what it's about so they pretend to be experts; they are experts at ignorance is all. The US Forestry service used to teach courses on it many moons ago. It's more art than science and would still be "mainstream" today for those who cannot afford huge slabbers but alas, we cannot be trusted with explosives. :icon_rolleyes:




.


----------

